
AI Gets $100M Bid from Qualcomm - rbanffy
https://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1334027&_mc=RSS_EET_EDT&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=link&utm_medium=EETimesDaily-20181203
======
baybal2
To me, it feel that the AI bubble is about to vent, at lest in China. Amazon's
price to revenue ratio is peanuts in comparison to some Chinese "AI" companies
with 10 digit valuations and nothing more than a fancy website.

Chinese stock markets are sagging hard, and the state will not jump to its
rescue this time, moreover saving the obviously overvalued companies. That's
pretty clear.

They had gigantic loans signed with their stock as collateral, and now, you
see how that ended.

~~~
svantana
The momentum is slowing on the basic research side, not as many outrageous
improvements to benchmarks coming out these days. At the same time, a lot of
non-trivial tasks are close to being automated using ML methods, including
high-paying tasks in medical, legal, security, etc. So if those revenue
streams can be captured, that would account for these valuations and then
some.

As for P/S ratios, a lot of tech startups (in various fields) have zero
revenue, which makes the ratio infinite, so I'm not sure that says very much.

~~~
new299
I’m curious to know which tasks specificly are close to being automated?

Also, are there any AI applications which have already generated a large
amount of revenue?

~~~
snaky
The tracking of _everybody_ all the time is close to be automated.

~~~
new299
Well... that’s great. But also doesn’t really require much in terms of
advances in AI? Unless you’re saying this is coming from advances in face
recognition?

~~~
snaky
It depends on how you define 'advances',
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18629063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18629063)

------
amelius
I'd like to see some serious competitor for NVidia on the desktop/server
segments.

------
steven_opnsrc
Yeah

